# Eric can you help me



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm experiencing alot of anxiety today. I'm still using the tapes and am to the 3rd one. Ok that said, I'm also going through a personal issue. I am going to quickly summarize because I think it'll help you better understand and help me not because I want to unload my junk here. I've been in a relationship for going on 3 years that I must end. The fear of anxiety has probably kept me "stuck" for about 2 years, isn't that sad. Anyway when I fear having a bad day with constipation I listen to cd 2 session 1 but instead of reaching 10 on the scale I just envision my colon going kindof out of control, I can't seem to change this image. Don't know if I'm making any sense but I need help as this time I want to proceed through this in a healthy way and if I can control my colon maybe I can gain some control over my emotions. I hope this isn't too personal but I'm in a crisis and need some major guidance. Jimmye


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Jimmye, I am sorry to hear about the relationship troubles. I was in that position myself before and it bites.My doctor told me to relive stress and so I quite my job, left the woman and went to cancun for a month.







I was much better when I got back although very broke. LOLHowever, first stick to the schedule, that is very important, I wouldn't move around on them, so youu know.The tapes will probably help here, but it still will be something that will cause anxiety for you and will have to be taken care of,when it is in time things should get better for you.On that image would it be possible for you to picture a stream in your mind? And that its flowing normally?It may take a couple times.Also I would email Mike on this for his expert advise, he cares and is always willing to help out.I would also read the compliation thread again as well.I don't know an easy way to break up with someone. Its going to cause emotional distress, but remember it is how we react to it, and the tapes help relax and lower anxiety, so it could even be worse without them really.On this image thing perhaps move on for the moment to the next phase and like I said email Mike for his advise, I am sure he has seen this problem before and can help.Hope this helps and just let me know if there is anything else we can help with but I would start there first. I hope it goes as well as possible for you. I wish I could be of more help, but think that those suggests may help for you. Good Luck. I hate as most people do being in that position, its a bummer and part of life sometimes, but bad relatioships are worse on the IBS of course then good ones, so in the long run if your not happy, it should help you and that is a good way to think about it perhaps.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

You are definitely right, and that is the way I am thinking about it. Might as well get through this now and get it over with. Thanks for getting back with me and I will reread the threads and try to email Mike. I think it is interesting about my mind taking over the imagry rather than my being able to control it. Wierd and not good maybe but still interesting probably showing how berzerk(?)my colon goes when I get scared and anxious. Thanks again, Jimmye


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jimmye, I just hope I was able to help and no problem.On the imagery problem that is where Mike will help you.I forgot the email address for you.timelineservices###aol.comThis is a part of the goal to reduce these."psychophysiological arousal is the core of treating functional GI disorders. There is so much distress, anxiety, anticipatory anxiety, and negative reaction to symptoms, that calming the mind and body often makes a significant difference in symptoms. "It helps to break the vicious cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi Jimmeye.... I wrote the book on personal crises ..... and from experience I can say to you that you will find your way out of the hell hole. Just be patient, give yourself some slack, allow yourself some grieving time, be good to yourself.... and then set about focusing on that which is positive as you look to the future.I go through periods of depression and anxiety myself.... but I've learned that in the end, nobody likes a sad sack and nobody in the real world cares why we are sad sacks....







Sooooo..... it's up to us... to pat ourselves on the back and pull ourselves up by our bootstraps and forge ahead.I've also been suicidal before.... again.... when a person is that low.... they are really asking for help.... and they don't really want to depart. I've noticed that I need to listen to the tapes on a regular basis.... otherwise I tend to fall back into my old depressive patterns again. So do what you need to do, know that you're not alone .... and remember that you have the power to be well.Take care, Evie


----------

